# 05 2.5L Crank Position Sensor



## Turboholic (Dec 6, 2010)

So, replaced the CKP with the new style "metal housing" CKP from the dealer, and as I'm sure many of you know, the head of the sensor is actually spun 180 degrees. Am I missing something on how to plug the damn thing back in, or what? Is the clearance between the plug and block RIDICULOUSLY tight, or does it just plain not fit anymore? Unfortunately, I cracked the plug trying to push it on, and subsequently, it shattered.

So. 2 Questions: 1.) Does the damn thing fit anymore, or do I need to shave the block slightly in the corner where it just doesn't fit.... and

2.) PLEASE tell me someone here has a parts motor/harness laying around that I can buy the plug and pigtail from???

Yes, I already searched the for-sale area for this, and no, there weren't any. Junkyards that DO have an altima, won't sell me the plug, it all goes with the motor, and the dealer is trying to sell me an entire engine harness. 

05 2.5L Altima QR25DE


----------



## Turboholic (Dec 6, 2010)

Nevermind, the dealer has an unlisted part that is just the connector with 6" pigtail. If anyone else needs the part number for this, let me know!

Thanks anyway!


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

you plug it in first and then you install it and, if you haven't already, need to swap the cam senser as well. I don't sell one without the other cause it comes back a week or so later with the cam code.


----------



## PbLead (Aug 8, 2009)

The dealer has pig tails, I used to work for them. Parts may not know where they are but they are in a clear box (like a tackle box) that nissan ships out to the dealers. It's in a set that has all sorts of pins and weather packing. They have them. We used to keep old harnesses that came with used engines, and we cut connectors off of that because we didn't have that one box that had the ones we needed. Well come to find out, parts was holding on to it. We gave them an EAR FULL!


----------

